# Duke's SCCO Movie Nights 2012



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait.......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SAME HERE


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

this one is always fun :biggrin:


----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

*are we going to be able to BBQ*

ARE WE GOING TO BE ABLE TO BBQ


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X2 ??


almost here, the club is ready!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Carnales Customs CC is in the house!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Almost time!!!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Almost time!!!!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

what movies is it gonna be?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

78 money carlo said:


> what movies is it gonna be?


x2 :drama:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production (JLLP) will be onsite, recording the scene....:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT Streetlow will be there tonight. See you in about an hour


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

good times like always!:thumbsup:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

Any more pics or video ?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is JLLP Jimmy's Low Low Production Video i hope everyone likes it....also check out our links below....ENJOY..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here is JLLP Jimmy's Low Low Production Video i hope everyone likes it....also check out our links below....ENJOY..



Great video bro! thanks for putting me on the big screen :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=LowriderLobo;15581417]




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here is JLLP Jimmy's Low Low Production Video i hope everyone likes it....also check out our links below....ENJOY..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

UPDATE 

Duke's movie night has up the date from 8-4-12 to August 11th 2012


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

this looks like a good thing,,, is it going to be a cruise or dose everyone meet at the movies..?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> this looks like a good thing,,, is it going to be a cruise or dose everyone meet at the movies..?


It movie night at the drive ins its alot of fun an like to meet new people an talk to every I know an after people decide if there stay out an cruise or go home after the movie I say lets cruise after insted of going home an keeping the beautiful rides sitting in the garge its summer an nice weather we all should be out like blvd nights an deep on the cruising strip


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup: I hear you.. this is sumthing im going to have to attend,,,,


San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> It movie night at the drive ins its alot of fun an like to meet new people an talk to every I know an after people decide if there stay out an cruise or go home after the movie I say lets cruise after insted of going home an keeping the beautiful rides sitting in the garge its summer an nice weather we all should be out like blvd nights an deep on the cruising strip


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> :thumbsup: I hear you.. this is sumthing im going to have to attend,,,,


Yea you should its alot of fun everybody has a good time out there hanging out an talking to eachother for those that know eachother already as well as meeting new people we also get out of towners that come hang out too an its drama free alot of familys come out also people bbq there too hopefuly you can make come cruise with us after


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW DATE 8-25-2012


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

so its not this friday?? moved to the 25th or are there two movie nights


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

the last movie night


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production will be attending again and filming :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a little clip for the ones who missed out the 1st movie night.....ENjoy:drama:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

this is a great idea. i am thinking about putting something on like this here in lubbock! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a throw back of this event in 2010 Duke's SC.CO Movie Nights ENjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

So its goin down tonight n the 25th?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*:h5:TTT!!:thumbsup: 6 more days to go! 

Any news on the movie pick?:drama:*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here's a throw back of this event in 2010 Duke's SC.CO Movie Nights ENjoy!:thumbsup:


Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

what movie?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BBUUMMPP!!:thumbsup:*_


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> what movie?


We are going to see The Bourne Legacy!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


>


What time is the shin-dig?:nicoderm:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT
SEE YA THERE!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TTT 
HOPE TO SEE Alot of rides :thumbsup:*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.westwinddriveins.com/theaters/capitol.htm
Finding out on the web site that BOURNE LEGACY not on the list to play tonight. But the gate open at 6:45pm.
The following movies are the list that are playing tonight at 8pm:
*- HIT & RUN
- ParaNorman
- PREMIUM RUSH
- THE DARK KNIGHT RISES
- EXPENDABLES 2
- Odd Life Timothy Green*
I'm going to try to be there at 6:30pm to be on line at the gate.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*EXPENDABLES 2 ???? :drama:*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Tonight is Duke's SC.CO Movie Night I hope to see alot of rides out there, "JLLP" will be filming the scene! ill be there around 6:30pm and whos else is going??*_


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a blast ........ Still smashin home...., 408 Ryder's ......, thanks for good times!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

yupp had good time nice rides good event ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Here's a Video by Jimmy's Low Low Production--( Duke's SCCO Movie Night August 2012 )*_






_


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> *Here's a Video by Jimmy's Low Low Production--( Duke's SCCO Movie Night August 2012 )*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work bra!! :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Thanks on the good feedback :thumbsup:*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

